# Breeding Stimson Pythons



## Chris89 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting a male Stimson Python to pair up with my female. So they can breed this season.

Just after some advice on what is required to breed them. I have a couple of questions

1. Do I need to feed the girl up, before cooling down? She's a decent size now.
2. How long do you cool them down for?
3. When should the male be introduced?
4. How long should the male be with the female?
5. What signs will I see to suggest that she will be gravid?
6. Prelay Shed - How does that work?
7. What temperature should the incubator be at?
8. Generally how long are the eggs in the incubator for?

Here's a Picture of the female:







Sorry about all the n00b questions, just want to gather as much information as I can before I even considering breeding.


----------



## Boney (Jan 16, 2008)

hi chris . not saying im right but i guess its a try.

1. probly a good thing to feed them a little more 1-2 mice a week . 
2.in nsw you dont really have to cool stimos down so much as other snakes 20-27 0c seems to work .ok.
3. pair up in march-april (but you can leave together all year and they will probly stilL go for you. )
4.stimos are easy mate dont even have to take male out again . just take out if you want before she lays. oct/nov.
5.they do tend to lay on there backs a bit. and most likely wont eat .
6.20-25 days pre lay shed
7. i incubate at 32. 5 oc
8. 47 days approx. 
please note this is just what i think ...


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the information.

I've spoken to a couple of people who have bred Stimsons and the back thing that I have gotten from them is:

I have only been feeding her every 14 days - Large weaner rat.
The advice I have been given is to feed her twice per week, or 1 day after she does her business.

Stop feeding her around Mid February to Late February.
Start cooling her from late March to Early April.
Introduce the male from May - August
Female should lay between July and October
Clutch size anywhere between 3 - 13
Average of 129 days from their first mating to lay the eggs
or 86 Days if you go from their last mating so somewhere inbetween them.
From the day she has her prelay shed, she'll usually lay 26 days after.
The incubator temperatures should be 30.5ºc 

Does that sound about right? Anymore information would be great!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 16, 2008)

invest in a copy of "keeping and breeding australian pythons"
has all the info you need! and is a priceless book to have! well worth the $50!


----------



## Packages (Jan 16, 2008)

chris-cool said:


> Hi, thanks for the information.
> 
> I've spoken to a couple of people who have bred Stimsons and the back thing that I have gotten from them is:
> 
> ...


 
Pretty much spot on IMO except i would incubate at 31.5 degrees and one large meal per week is enough leading up to cooling.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 16, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> invest in a copy of "keeping and breeding australian pythons"
> has all the info you need! and is a priceless book to have! well worth the $50!


 
Totally agree, very good book that will give you all that information plus EXTRA. I purchased mine at a reptile/pet store, $49.95. The author is Mike Swan with maroon cover with snake on front.


----------

